# Barne Barton Primary School - Plymouth



## Burt.Plymouth (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello & welcome to my first ever report! Please excuse the poor photo's, I had a Canon Powershot S1 IS which decided not to work on the day, so had to use my mothers A430 (or something) - I now have an EOS 400d 

Righty, as for history, I cant seem to find a lot about this, I used to attend here and left when I was a "big boy" and went to "BIG SCHOOL"

The School website is still active http://www.barnebarton.plymouth.sch.uk/index.html and doesnt show that the school is closed and merging with another school, to a brand new custom built school earlier this year. If I can dig anymore info out I will post it up.

Access was easy, I was driving past and spotted they were pulling it down, so drove up the ramp where I was confronted by 2 site workers, and a security guard. I explained that I used to attend and just wanted a quick look, the 2 guys from the demo works were happy and left me with security! We had a chat about the place for a while, I then asked if it was possible to come back with a camera tonight, he didnt have any problems with that  So I dragged the girlfriend along too!

Pretty stripped out inside, however there were lots of smashed computers, and things like books, paper, tables, chairs etc which were all left behind, just because they were going to a new school, why not let a charity come & take them, or donate them to another local school.

Seems it was upper class, there were brackets for smart boards in almost all rooms. BT fiber optic feed, a server room, I dont remember it being that good, but then it was atleast 13 years ago I left !

Looking upto the school from the gates







Looking at the school from the playground, the assembly hall & canteen have already gone.





Side View, This would have been the assembly hall.





I think this used to be the access into the canteen





Dont forget your P.E Kit..... I never remembered mine, and a hard hat, steel toe capped boots & hi-viz would be more suited to this visit





Spare P.E Kit, If anyone needs some....?





Seems to be the "IN" Thing, getting shots of bogs..... So here are two...









Do not block fire exits





Temp Class Room





Remains of a temp class





Nursary





Inside Nursary





Tiny sinks..... I remember these being really high last time I was there!





Security





Time to leave. Please close the gate on your way out






Thanks for reading, please give feedback of any sort, As said the pics arn't the best, but now I've got an EOS.......


----------



## MaBs (Jul 25, 2008)

Really good first report!

I bet it was weird walking around your old school!


----------



## thestig (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice find, I like it!

Stroke of luck with the security/demo guys aswell, nice one!


----------



## *MrB* (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice report dude


----------

